# Lost Creekboat on Clear Creek, CO



## Major Rick Albers (Jun 7, 2013)

*Found*

We have located the "Creekboat", Please give me a call- 303-679-2380.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

As a reminder, if you abandon a boat in clear creek, be sure to call the sheriff's department and notify them -- now that the canyon has cell service I expect they'll be getting even more calls from concerned motorists/gamblers.


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

Got my boat back. Thanks Clear Creek Sheriffs Dept. They wanted me to reiterate that it's a good idea call them when you lose a boat so they don't allocate resources looking for the paddler (swimmer) who used to be in it. Happy Day.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Did they issue you a ticket? It is Colorado State Law to have name and contact info in your boat. I know someone recently who got a fine....


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

No ticket, no fine. I didn't even have an outstanding warrant for some parking ticket I forgot to pay. Nice.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief here on the Buzz, the guys and gals at CCSO are really nice people. Remember if you have problems in CC county, they will be the ones coordinating your butt getting saved and with the low "outdoor IQ" of most people in this state and the ease of access of the goods in CCC, they get a lot of practice.
Glad you got your boat, lost a paddle without a name on it soon after I started boating. Now it is on everthing twice.
Patty, where did they get the fine?


----------

